# Komodo Dragon



## Alphanumeric1927 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone in the world have Komodo Dragons as pets. Do they need a DWA?


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

apparently you dont need a dwa for them but its almost impossibile to get one i should think.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

no dwa is needed for them, and i think there are a few people that keep them but mainly zoo's etc.

im sure if you look in the right places you could get them and i wouldnt think would have much change from 5k but if you can afford to feed one buying it will be pocket money.


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

there is a few people keeping them but only a hand full i heard theres a guy who breed them lastyear in holland


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

where would you keep a komodo they get huge and the bacteria in there saliva is toxic to everything and anything they bite, i suppose it would be a challenge but u wouldnt need a dwa coz its not venom. Gd luck : victory:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

gizmossister said:


> but u wouldnt need a dwa coz its not venom. Gd luck : victory:


Ostrich venomous then is it? I think you need a DWAL for them...
Lions? Tigers?
Venom isn't a criteria for the DWAL
Lion fish are venomous yet no DWAL required...


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

gizmossister said:


> where would you keep a komodo they get huge and the bacteria in there saliva is toxic to everything and anything they bite, i suppose it would be a challenge but u wouldnt need a dwa coz its not venom. Gd luck : victory:



youd still need a dwa licence as even tugh tyre not venomous tyre still considered a dangerous animal and any animal thats considered a threat to public safety needs a licence


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

dinan said:


> youd still need a dwa licence as even tugh tyre not venomous tyre still considered a dangerous animal and any animal thats considered a threat to public safety needs a licence


If they are not on the list why would you have to get a licence..


----------



## Alphanumeric1927 (May 22, 2009)

gizmossister said:


> where would you keep a komodo they get huge and the bacteria in there saliva is toxic to everything and anything they bite, i suppose it would be a challenge but u wouldnt need a dwa coz its not venom. Gd luck : victory:


 Oh god no! not getting one just curious.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

although you dont need a DWAL you will mostprobably need to get lots of different licence's


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

They are a CITES animal so yes, you will need lots of paperwork for them....
And unless you can find one CB and sold to you the only other way is gifted....
So the chances of getting one are between no chance to zero....


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

gizmossister said:


> where would you keep a komodo they get huge and the bacteria in there saliva is toxic to everything and anything they bite, i suppose it would be a challenge but u wouldnt need a dwa coz its not venom. Gd luck : victory:


Dangerously venomous is only one criteria for DWA. Interestingly Komodo's are dangerously venomous, it is a fallacy that they subdue prey using 'toxic bacteria'.

David.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

DavidR said:


> Dangerously venomous is only one criteria for DWA. Interestingly Komodo's are dangerously venomous, it is a fallacy that they subdue prey using 'toxic bacteria'.
> 
> David.


Interestingly I heard a report once saying how they lost the "bacteria" in captivity. Now they have been proven venomous how does this stand? Do their venom glands shrink or is this untrue?


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

A captive Komodo is just as capable of envenoming a prey item/human as a wild Komodo. The statement that they lose 'the' bacteria in captivity was just put forward to explain why they were incapable of delivering a fatal innoculation of bacteria when studied. In reality this was because they don't do this, even in the wild.

David.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

lol dnt know y everyones quoting me im not the only one who said it lol but never mind. just though u might be considering it as u asked :blush: they r interesting creatures though but i was surprised myself when they weren't on the list because in their natural habitat they have been known to attack and kill humans but u would deffinatly have to be slightly mad to keep one unless u had good knowledge and facilitys able to contain one 
the bacteria mainly comes from the rancid food they consume in the wild but it can form naturally even in captivity, not entirely sure how though u'd have to check on that one. and i didnt say it was used to quickly subdue, wild komodos tend to leave nasty bites and leave their large prey animals to slowly die from blood poisoning if they are unable to completely subdue by pure brute strength


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

you dont need a dwa but ithink youmay require a zoologist licence


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.venomdoc.com/downloads/2009_Fry_Komodo&Megalania

All animals have bacteria in the mouth, but a bacteria that can bring about death within a few hours? Venom on the other hand, as Komodos have been known to possess for a number of years is capable of subduing prey. The above paper is well worth reading and lays to rest a number of misconceptions that existed about Komodo dragons, e.g. quick prey death times being the result of bacteria and that Komodos kill using brute force.

David.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

aparently ( not sure ifthis is true) but the council on ther island whre komodos come from aparently sell a weak male komodo once a year to a private dealer , for 50k aparently , but dont go nuts on me cozim not sure wether ita true.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

A few people, zoos obviously.
I secretly have one under my bed.


----------



## snakes R us (May 24, 2009)

Joe1507 said:


> I secretly have one under my bed.


i keep one under my pillow


----------



## Alphanumeric1927 (May 22, 2009)

snakes R us said:


> i keep one under my pillow


 Do you think oe would enjoy being up the shed with my two rabbits? or maybe sharing a viv with my Beardie? :lol2:


----------



## boipevassu (Aug 6, 2007)

Komodo dragons have recently been found to have 'venom'.

New Research Suggests Komodo Dragon is Venomous - Associated Content


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

I found where you can buy one at, 
but as food :gasp: ! 
How horrible ! 
look;
PETSorFOOD.com 
thats awful :gasp:!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

That can't possibly be real!! They have Dodo advertised!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Just checked, it's clearly a hoax website. Have you seen the Bonsai Kitten one?


----------



## snakes R us (May 24, 2009)

Alphanumeric1927 said:


> Do you think oe would enjoy being up the shed with my two rabbits? or maybe sharing a viv with my Beardie? :lol2:


yep they would do fine in any of those conditions


----------



## snakes R us (May 24, 2009)

amylovesreptiles said:


> I found where you can buy one at,
> but as food :gasp: !
> How horrible !
> look;
> ...


lol that site sells dodo bird lol


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Talk To The Animals said:


> That can't possibly be real!! They have Dodo advertised!


No recipes for it though


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Darn. You can get a slightly inappropriate t-shirt for your dog though!! And a mug. I really want a mug!


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

someone order some meat from there see what happens


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there are private keepers in the UK keeping them.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

however that might change now, as they have just found out they have venom, and it's that kills not just the bactria


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Why In GoDs name would you eat one W.T.F . Its Just wrong . He.. He..


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just below the komodo theres "red king snake" that is apparently an albino cornsnake and venomous : victory: plus didnt you know dodos are bred on a mass scale on the moon just for this company?
cant belive the ammount of mis information in this thread .... a zoologist license??? like a zoology degree? lol ..... only animals on the DWA are DWA animals, just because they could be dangerous doesnt mean they will suddenly appear on DWA next time you check defras website lol
stu


----------

